# Who has two?



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

To those of you with two (or more!) Maltese - Just wondering how you get on when you take both of them out with you? I have been thinking long & hard about getting another puppy but the main thing stopping me is being able to handle 2 dogs when I go out. 

I don't have a carrier for Harley - when we are outside, he can walk on his own, (on a leash of course!) but if I enter a store - like a the video shop, or similar, I just pick him up & carry him - which leaves me with 1 hand to pick things up & pay etc (sometimes tricky!) - how do you manage taking both of yours out with you? And how do you get both out of the car safely - when I get Harley out, I unclip his seat belt, then clip on his leash before I get him out of the car - if we are in the street, I don't put him down until we are off the road & on the pavement - how on earth do you manage with 2!? 

Also, Harley is a hefty 13 pounds, so I don't often carry him for long periods of time despite the fact he LOVES being carried! (lazy bones!)

I'd really appreciate your advice on this - it may help me in making the decision on whether or not I could handle another baby?

Thanks!

Jacqui & Harley


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It is really a challenge with two. I don't take them out much.







If both of mine were like Catcher it would be easier because he is so easy going. Kallie is high strung and noisy. 

If I were you I would just take them out separately. The only problem with that is the guilt of leaving one at home. But having two is wonderful!! I love it...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 2 2005, 09:13 PM
> *If I were you I would just take them out separately. The only problem with that is the guilt of leaving one at home. But having two is wonderful!! I love it...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96570*


[/QUOTE]

I do this now, they will look at you like "why are you leaving me here" but once you get the other one in the car you see how happy they are to have that moment alone with you, even if its a 10 minute car ride, then when you get back they are all happy to be together again and it a non issue

but, taking more than one out isnt that bad, depends where you are going and what you are doing, walks, parks, rides to grandma's (yes she considers them her grandchldren) usually they are fine, the longer they are together, the better behaved they become when out

now, having said that, we now have three and Lizzie is still a puppy, 1 year old next week







so i havent had the ***** (excuse my french) to venture out with all three, but in another couple of months i dont even see that to be a problem


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

thanks guys - do you find that you favour one more than the other? I'm scared that if I get another one, I will play favourites!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HarleysMum_@Sep 2 2005, 09:34 PM
> *thanks guys - do you find that you favour one more than the other?  I'm scared that if I get another one, I will play favourites!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96580*


[/QUOTE]

No, I don't favor one more than the other. I love them both sooooo much. But sometimes I give attention to one and then later I'm giving it to the other. My two are so different from one another and they each have personality traits that are so endearing.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 3 2005, 12:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't favor one more than the other. I love them both sooooo much. But sometimes I give attention to one and then later I'm giving it to the other. My two are so different from one another and they each have personality traits that are so endearing.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96582
[/B][/QUOTE]

Did your two come home at the same time, or did one arrive after the other? Harley is nearly 17 months old so I'm also concerned that he may get jealous of a new baby.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HarleysMum_@Sep 2 2005, 09:34 PM
> *thanks guys - do you find that you favour one more than the other?  I'm scared that if I get another one, I will play favourites!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96580*


[/QUOTE]

i wouldnt say I/we favor one over the other, i love all of them, they are family, children to us but Sampson was the first and will always be the "baby" if you know what i mean



> Harley is nearly 17 months old so I'm also concerned that he may get jealous of a new baby.[/B]


he will probably get jealous forsure, there may be tension, there may be that "look" of "why mommy why" but i would guess 9/10 they will become great firends, Sampson was 3 when we got Maggie, Maggie was 3 when we got Lizzie, Lizzie will be three when......


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

They are like children. You love them all and you love different things about them. Each of my furkids is very special to me. Cookie is so smart and I am so proud of her. Sparkle and Nibbler are the babies in the family who always needs attention. Waffle is the happy one who everyone loves.

When I go out, I try to only take two at a time because it is very difficult to manage more. I only take all four when we are going to a doggie park or a fun day at a friend's house. On the bright side, only Sparkle and Cookie like to go out. Waffle refuses to walk on a lead so we usually have to carry him or give him free run.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 3 2005, 12:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt say I/we favor one over the other, i love all of them, they are family, children to us but Sampson was the first and will always be the "baby" if you know what i mean



> Harley is nearly 17 months old so I'm also concerned that he may get jealous of a new baby.[/B]


he will probably get jealous forsure, there may be tension, there may be that "look" of "why mommy why" but i would guess 9/10 they will become great firends, Sampson was 3 when we got Maggie, Maggie was 3 when we got Lizzie, Lizzie will be three when......
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96589
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL - you can't help yourself can you!?







Well, you probably do need to even things up for Sampson, he can't be out-numbered by the women in the house!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

It IS hard taking two out. Sir N used to go just about EVERYWHERE here! (dogs are welcome even in small grocery stores) But, with two, we just don't go out as much except for walks. Thankfully, from the first day, they walked well together on leashes (once Little C determined that the leash was not evil). I sometimes take just Litte C out. For instance, she visits the park across the street three times a day whereas Sir N only gets out once a day. That's because he's decent enough to use the bathroom in the bathroom and Little C is stubborn and will ONLY go outside. Also, if Little C needs to go to the vet, just she and I go. But, if Sir N needs to go, I have to take both because Little C will pitch a howling fit that sounds remarkably like a dog being beaten to death/skinned alive. That's not a sound neighbors delight in hearing and is especially creepy since I can see a dog soup restaurant from my windows. Sir N is too refined to pitch howling fits. After a mournful look of "Why, Momma? Why can't I go, too?" he settles down for a nap and is delighted when we return. (might have something to do with the fact that he always gets a treat when I return from going somewhere with just Little C.) He may have been the one to teach her to whimper at the door when she wants out....just so he gets a treat soon after!

Traveling with them is especially difficult because I don't have a car and rely entirely on public transportation. I might be able to take the both of them somewhere, but it's really hard to take anything else in addition. So, even day trips with the both of them are out. It'd be different if I weren't single, I suppose, because then I'd have help.

All in all though, the rewards of having two by far outweigh the limits of having two. Fleeing a disaster zone would be very, very, very difficult with one. That's amplified now that I have two. Luckily, I've never had to flee a disaster zone. And since I live on the second floor and I'm not near the ocean, this typhoon expected to hit next week (same intensity as Maemi, the one a couple years back that was the strongest in 100 years here) will not likely cause any problems other than freaking Sir N out. 

Now, what DOES help not having BOTH of them be the larger size. Sir N is 5.5 kilograms. He LOVES to be carried around, but dang, he gets really heavy pretty quickly. Little C, on the other hand, is just barely 2 kilos (and that's with either a full stomach or a full bladder). If both were that size, traveling with them would be SO easy. If both were Sir N's size, ugh. I can't imagine. I'd have to start a weight-lifting program to bulk up for something like that!









Really, I've found that one of each size is pretty good. Sir N is strong enough and sturdy enough to do a lot more walking around than Little C. When we get in a crowd, he stays close to me and does all right. I have to carry Little C in those situations. Carrying two would be more difficult, so I like that I can count on Sir N to take care of himself as much as he does. Plus, I can play rougher with him. I'd only want him to be Little C's size when we have to travel--otherwise, I'm very happy with him just as he is.

One thing to think about with having two is not just double the expense, but double the amount of space that gets taken up by having extra beds, toys, water dishes, food dishes, clothes, seat belt restraints, life jackets, doggles, etc. Luckily, mine are fine with sharing their food and water dishes. But, having more beds sure takes up more room. And it's a lot more crowded in the bathroom during feet washing time. 

I think that the number one consideration should be that your first dog is very well-trained and well-mannered. Oh, and since Harley is on the bigger size, be sure that he knows how to play gently if you decide to get a smaller dog. 

Have I gotten off topic yet? Need my breakfast.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Sep 2 2005, 10:25 PM
> *Have I gotten off topic yet?  Need my breakfast.    Good luck with your decision!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96596*


[/QUOTE]

no but can you deciher for us..



> Sir N is 5.5 kilograms.[/B]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks NC's mum - a very important point you made there about his manners & behaviour. Basically, he will behave - but only if he feels like it! Also, we haven't had the opportunity to socialise with others very much. 

Thank you for making this point, it's made me realise that I think we need to do a bit more socialising before I think of bringing home a new brother or sister for Harley.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 3 2005, 01:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no but can you deciher for us..



> Sir N is 5.5 kilograms.[/B]











<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96607
[/B][/QUOTE]

Harley is 5.9 kilograms - which is just a little over 13 pounds, so I guess Sir N would be about 12 pounds.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

We don't take the girls out much.. When Kylie was a baby we took her everywhere... If we could take her, she went. Now that we have Katie, we leave them at home most of the time... There is no taking one out and leaving the other behind.. Kylie would get very upset about being left behind and Katie would be very upset if left alone without Kylie.. The only time they go out with us is if we are going to my mom's or if they have to go to the vet... But it is fun to have two.. Like Charmypoo said, you love them the same, but for different reasons.. Kylie is our smart little girl, Katie is our happy little girl..








Jess


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HarleysMum_@Sep 2 2005, 10:50 PM
> *Thank you for making this point, it's made me realise that I think we need to do a bit more socialising before I think of bringing home a new brother or sister for Harley.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96608*


[/QUOTE]

thats always a good point, Sampson is very social towards other dogs, even other animals, Maggie is not, Lizzie seams to be more like Sampson so far but I have found introducing a Malt to a Malt is alot easier than with another breed, its almost like they know each other, does that sound


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 3 2005, 01:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats always a good point, Sampson is very social towards other dogs, even other animals, Maggie is not, Lizzie seams to be more like Sampson so far but I have found introducing a Malt to a Malt is alot easier than with another breed, its almost like they know each other, does that sound








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96613
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, it doesn't sound







it makes perfect sense to me! Maybe that means I'm


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I have an okay time taking both boys out, but it can be a major pain sometimes. When I go walk to the store I can have both boys walk on leash, but if my trip involves a car Tic has to stay home







He is not responding well to any of the things I am trying to stop or lessen his motion sickness. My next step is a prescription med from the vet. Peanut loves the car so I do make sure I bring him for rides, but Tic gets sick so it's no fun for anyone. I feel bad if I leave one home while the other is out with me, but I try to make it up to them. I must admit, I'm a bad mommy and I favor Peanut because he is my first baby, but I love both boys so much







I am going away in a couple of weeks and Peanut is coming with me, but Tic will be staying home with my sister. I am feeling terrible and guilty about it, but I hope they forgive me


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Alissa, don't feel terrible!! I am sure the boys will forgive you.

The problems in taking 2 dogs out is exactly why although I really want another maltese, I am not so sure that we should get another one. We take Miko everywhere and lots of places in US are not pet friendly. It would be much harder to sneak 2 in everywhere. And it doesn't seem all that fair to Miko if we got another one and as a result he would have to stay home most of the time (except for walks). But then again, he would probably appreciate company during the day when we are at work.... so I don't know!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Sep 3 2005, 10:53 AM
> *Alissa, don't feel terrible!!  I am sure the boys will forgive you.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96668*


[/QUOTE]







Thanks! I just wish both could come with me, but only one spot was available for a pet on my flight. It's weird, Peanut's round trip airfare is only $19 less than mine


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I tried both dogs on leashes, then I tried using one leash with a coupler, and decided pretty fast I needed a stroller. With the stroller I can put them both in and the dogs can't trip anyone or go in opposite directions. Bella was three when my brother got Harley, and I think she has mixed feelings about it. When I'm home, Bella kind of acts jealous and looks at Harley like shes in the way, but when I'm out, mom says they play and sleep side by side, and Bella seems really happy to have Harley, so I guess its worked out good. I still take Bella out occasionaly just the two of us, and she really enjoys that. I guess theres good and bad, but as long as you're ready for twice the vet bills and twice the love its great. Personally, I love Harley like crazy, but I will be glad when my brother gets home for good in November and both dogs can have more individual attention.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

can one person fly with two dogs in-cabin? that has been my one big point in not getting a second right now. if The Boy and i decide to buy a house, we're getting a bichon (he wants a small white fluffy dog, but a bigger one lol) and i dont know if we'd be traveling with both. but ... if i were single and had two dogs...how would i travel?!?!?! 

single traveling folk who have two small dogs...chime in!

ann marie and the "so i see that i'm not enough for you..." buttercup


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

We have 3 and traveling with all of them isn't easy, mostly because they are boisterous and quite bratty when we go out. Even walks can be a challenge. My husband and I generally take them out together (they get a daily walk). I only venture out with them alone when I have to. 

They feel safe (and are thus more obnoxious) in numbers and behave very differently when taken out alone. I don't like to do that often, though. This upsets the ones that get left behind.

As for having two and loving it, well, we have 3 and just love it. Two malts together are such a pleasure. Sylphide and Shrek keep each other entertained and wrestle a lot, yet both of them enjoy their cuddle times. I was napping today with one on my arm, the other on my hip, and Ozzy down by my side. Those are precious moments...


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

No, one person cannot take two dogs into the cabin. Speaking from personal experience. I resorted to paying for a friend's roundtrip ticket when I moved just to have another person in the seat. They wouldn't let me just buy two one-way tickets...had to be another person in that seat. Stupid.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Sep 3 2005, 08:37 PM
> *No, one person cannot take two dogs into the cabin.  Speaking from personal experience.  I resorted to paying for a friend's roundtrip ticket when I moved just to have another person in the seat.  They wouldn't let me just buy two one-way tickets...had to be another person in that seat.  Stupid.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96757*


[/QUOTE]

I wonder if this is for all airlines. For some reason I thought you could have two in one carrier as long as the weight was below a certain amount ? Hmmm, perhaps it was two "puppies"...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Sep 3 2005, 05:18 PM
> *can one person fly with two dogs in-cabin?  that has been my one big point in not getting a second right now.  if The Boy and i decide to buy a house, we're getting a bichon (he wants a small white fluffy dog, but a bigger one lol) and i dont know if we'd be traveling with both.  but ... if i were single and had two dogs...how would i travel?!?!?!
> 
> single traveling folk who have two small dogs...chime in!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
So far I've found only one dog per person...Go figure, but my mom and I are going away together and the plan was that Peanut would be with me and Tic with my mom, but they limit I think 3 pets per plane in the cabin and they only had one spot left







. I don't feel comfy with the boys in cargo so I've never checked the rules for that.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts on this. 

Well, Harley has answered my question ..........

We were on our walk the other day & I saw a man coming toward us with TWO Malts - I was so excited! I was thinking, excellent, Harley can have 2 new friends...... not the case - the man had a male, about the same size as Harley, and a female, about half the size! 

Well, Harley & the other male just went NUTS! Growling & barking & carrying on. I had to pick Harley up & move away a little bit because I still wanted to talk to the man & I though if he saw that I was just chatting he might calm down. Nope, he wanted nothing to do with them. 

I'm wondering if it had anything to do with the fact we crossed paths with the man just near our front gate & Harls was being protective of his territory? Harley knows when we are nearly home & starts to pick up his pace ... he even has to 'squirt' the front gate post on the way in & out for walks. The vet said after his neuter that he may continue this territorial behaviour because of his age (17 months) as its a habit that has already formed.

I am going to keep my eye out for this man again as I want to try again - he lives locally as he uses the same groomer I have used (although I wont be using again - that's another story - the groomer kept Harley in a cage for 5 hours!!!), Harley desperately needs socialisation. We do have an off the leash park nearby, however whenever I see other people there, they generally have large dogs. These 2 Maltese would make great new friends for Harley - I don't know how to get Harley to be nice & make friends??

Any suggestions?


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HarleysMum_@Sep 9 2005, 05:07 PM
> *Thanks everyone for your thoughts on this.
> 
> Well, Harley has answered my question ..........
> ...


[/QUOTE]



My malteses go crazy when we are walking and they see other dogs comming our way wheather they are maltese or not







we just recently saw one and they all bark at eachother loud. his owners and I hardly chat because they barking was just too much with 3 malts going crazy

To socialize them I take them to the off leash doggy park. off leash they are alot better, they accept other dogs better when they come to say hi.

if you find a doggie friend for Harley. have them meet with out a leash in a neutral place so they can sniff and say hi to each other. 

hope it works out for you


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I rarely go places with my two because this town is NOT pet friendly.. we are pretty limited to trips to the park and to Petsmart... so I don't have a lot of advice for you.. I do take the two of them in the car all the time though. I have a car seat that I use a coupler to hook them into in the front seat and they never give my any problems. When I am getting them out of the car, I just unclip them, put their part of the leash on and then take them both out at the same time. I usually can cram the two of them into one carrier (Tuffy is 7lbs, Pixie is 4lbs) if I really really need to for purposes of being discrete.. we only paid the deposit to have one dog in our apartment and absolutely don't want to pay another hefty deposit so we hide Pixie as often as possible. Here is the leash I use and I can't recommend it enough.. it is a LIFE SAVER if you have more than one. It is a million times better than a regular coupler because it won't let one dog drag the other dog and they won't get tangled up or tangled around you. It's awesome! It can also be used with up to 3 dogs too. 

*Petwalker-Plus*


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That's the leash I want to get! This guy sells them pretty cheap: Ryan's Products


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 13 2005, 11:15 AM
> *That's the leash I want to get!  This guy sells them pretty cheap: Ryan's Products
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99193*


[/QUOTE]
I love it so much! You can also use a flexi leash with it in place of the little hand held one that comes with it to give them more running space.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Sep 13 2005, 02:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it so much! You can also use a flexi leash with it in place of the little hand held one that comes with it to give them more running space.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99276
[/B][/QUOTE]
OH, cool! I really need to get one ordered.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a question about having two because I eventually want to add another furbaby to my family- did getting the second one change the first one's personality?? Kylee is so perfect the way she is right now, I am just nervous that getting another one will alter her...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just bought one of those leashes. FYI: The seller just added 4 more of the small double leashes!


----------



## Silvia (Jun 4, 2005)

Chiqui is almost 10 pounds and Rosita 5 pounds. I take them both with me everywhere I can. Yes, they don't always behave as good as I would like to. At the begining it was very difficult to walk with them. But I know that they are still learning and that sooner or later they will. So I prefer getting them used to it now that they are going through their teenage years (10 and 7 months old) that they are like sponges!!

I am going to tell you this story that always have in the back of my mind. I have two cousins back in Spain. They are sisters and they both have been getting pregnant basically at the same time. My Cousing Mari has three kids almost two years apart and Raquel has two almost two years apart too.
Mari always always takes her kids everywhere with her since they were very very young. It is quite interesting seeing her with a double car and then the backpack with the older kid. She was telling me how it was not always easy specially when they started walking but she kept telling me that they would get used to being all together and that it would be better now than when they got a little bit older.

Raquel only has two but taking them both at the same time was too much so she used to leave one baby with her husband or my aunt (her mom). (frankly I understand specially when you are in a hurry)
To make it short, Raquel's son and daughter are now 8 and 6 and let me tell you they cannot be taking out in public together. She will cry when her brother is in the car, he will cry when her sister is walking, they fight in the car, in the stores, they fight for attention... it is just a nightmare. Mari's kids on the othe hand get along (they fight like all kids) but they are so used to go out together in public.

Maybe it has nothing to do. But I always thought that if I take my two babies together everywhere sooner or later they will get used to each other. I love having two. And it is worth it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 13 2005, 04:22 PM
> *I just bought one of those leashes.  FYI: The seller just added 4 more of the small double leashes!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99313*


[/QUOTE]
I LOVE MY NEW LEASH!!! (well the girls' new leash







)

The only time it gets tangled is when they wrap it around me.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Thought about getting 2 Malts but I probably couldn't afford the extra cost of a second one. I don't know how people do it. Also, I like a one-on-one relationship with just one. Isn't it really expensive to have 2?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Sep 19 2005, 12:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE MY NEW LEASH!!! (well the girls' new leash







)

The only time it gets tangled is when they wrap it around me.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101029
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL! I have the pet walker plus too, and man!! I swear the boys planned this out because they run in opposite directions around me, so I can't even figure out how to get myself untangled







I'll have to try it with the flexi leash next time


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Sep 19 2005, 11:09 AM
> *Thought about getting 2 Malts but I probably couldn't afford the extra cost of a second one.  I don't know how people do it.  Also, I like a one-on-one relationship with just one.  Isn't it really expensive to have 2?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101034*


[/QUOTE]
So far it hasn't been really expensive (besides the cost of the puppy). I've had the normal first year costs (shots, spaying, microchipping) but that is with any puppy. That part will total around $350 when we are done with the spaying. Besides that I bought a second crate ($40), harness ($10), leash ($10), bowl ($10) and some toys (less than $20). Food cost are now doubled. When they were on dry dog food I would have to by adult Innova ($12) and puppy Innova ($12). So after we get past the spaying it will only cost me about $20 more a month. The girls are on different schedules for shots so that will help a little bit. I'm going to try and save up the money a head of time though. I think when Lexi went for her 1 year shots it was less than $100, so that isn't that bad.

As for having one-on-one time we still have that. If I'm laying on the couch and Lexi doesn't feel like playing she will come and lay by one (or on me). Nikki will also come up by us.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Sep 19 2005, 11:09 AM
> *Thought about getting 2 Malts but I probably couldn't afford the extra cost of a second one.  I don't know how people do it.  Also, I like a one-on-one relationship with just one.  Isn't it really expensive to have 2?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101034*


[/QUOTE]
It's been fairly expensive for me because both have gotten sick at the same time and the vet bills were really high. I doubt that will happen very often while they are young, but let me tell you, I got a taste of what it will cost when they become old. Vet bills have pretty much been the only cost that has had a noticeable increase. But I still maintain that it is sooooo worth it to have two! You get twice the love, twice the fun and they keep each other entertained when you are busy and with mine anyways, the seperation anxiety isn't an issue with either one now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Sep 19 2005, 11:09 AM
> *Thought about getting 2 Malts but I probably couldn't afford the extra cost of a second one.  I don't know how people do it.  Also, I like a one-on-one relationship with just one.  Isn't it really expensive to have 2?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101034*


[/QUOTE]

I applaud you for thinking about the cost of having two. I worry that sometimes people don't plan for the worse case scenario when adding a second Maltese.

We had a discussion on this awhile back, before you joined SM, I think. I think the concensus was that $1,000 per year per dog was not an outrageous estimate. And that's best case scenario, with normal vet visits. But if your Malt has any one of the several health issues that the breed is prone to, that figure can really go up. A toy breed dog is just more fragile, so a little thing can quickly become a major health issue and a big vet bill. 

Charmypoo mentioned in a recent post that she has spent $10,000 in vet bills on Nibbler alone this year!

My Lady's medications and diabetic supplies alone, not including OTC supplements run about $150 a month. Best case is that I spend about $2500 a year on Lady if  we don't have any major vet emergency. I've had that twice, both times it was about $1,000.

And just because your dog is well bred doesn't guarentee great health/low vet bills. JMM said she was spending over $400 a month on her Mikey's meds.

Another thing to consider is that often the best time to add another is when the first one is 1-2 years old. Looking ahead, however, that means you'll have 2 seniors at the same time. Just routine senior care, with more frequent and more thorough bloodwork, can runs into the hundreds each visit - no easy well puppy check ups!


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

All this is really good to know, thanks everyone. I think if I were to get 2, I might adopt an older one, but you're right, Lady's Mom, the health issues that come up are really something to consider!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know it's hard to look that far ahead when you're in puppy mode, but after that first year with shots, spaying or neutering behind you, and if your puppy is healthy, it's hard to look at the big picture financially sometimes.

Even if you're lucky enough to dodge any major health issues (like a $2500 luxating patella surgery, for instance) it is expensive just to keep these guys going. A yearly dental is about $200 and Lady has beautiful teeth, no problems, just tartar buildup. Hard to think of when you look at those gorgeous white puppy teeth, but Maltese are notorious for dental problems like gingivitis and periodontal disease, so most need regular cleanings as they age.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 19 2005, 01:20 PM
> *I know it's hard to look that far ahead when you're in puppy mode, but after that first year with shots, spaying or neutering behind you, and if your puppy is healthy, it's hard to look at the big picture financially sometimes.
> 
> Even if you're lucky enough to dodge any major health issues (like a $2500 luxatig patella surgery, for instance) it is expensive just to keep these guys going.  A yearly dental is about $200 and Lady has beautiful teeth, no problems, just tartar buildup. Hard to think of when you look at those gorgeous white puppy teeth, but Maltese are notorious for dental problems like gingivitis and periodontal disease, so most need regular cleanings as they age.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101052*


[/QUOTE]

Wow! 

Guess what?! Bailey is 4 lbs now, up from 3.3 lbs 3 weeks ago!! He's just 4 months old. What a hefty little guy. He might be getting a few more treats because of obedience class. But even if he were, I'm sure dogs have a genetic component that they only grow so much before they reach their maximum.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you follow that double weight at 12 weeks, sounds like Bailey will end up being about 6-7 pounds. Just perfect IMO!

How's he doing in school? Top of the class?


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 19 2005, 02:30 PM
> *If you follow that double weight at 12 weeks, sounds like Bailey will end up being about 6-7 pounds. Just perfect IMO!
> 
> How's he doing in school? Top of the class?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101079*


[/QUOTE]
He had a one on one meeting with the instructor before the regular class starts tomorrow, and he was doing great! It was so cute to see him urgently sit down to get the treat. He was doing down too, and he even tried backing up on his elbows to see if he would get a click. Too cute!

What does IMO mean?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry! OMO means "in my opinion"! I think a Malt in the upper range of the standard, 6-7 pounds is a great size.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Sep 19 2005, 01:47 PM
> *What does IMO mean?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101087*


[/QUOTE]
"In My Opinion"


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 19 2005, 11:30 AM
> *If you follow that double weight at 12 weeks, sounds like Bailey will end up being about 6-7 pounds. Just perfect IMO!
> 
> How's he doing in school? Top of the class?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101079*


[/QUOTE]

The doubling weight at 12 weeks doesn't always work. Miko was around 2.3 lbs at 12 wks and at over 2 yrs old varies between 6.5-7 lbs. I just think that the puppy owners should be prepared to have the puppy mature at any weight, although a good breeder would probably be able to predict the weight of the dog.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

I would probably only have one had it not been for Lucky crying when left alone. When he got neutered, Mia spent the day by herself and she was fine. Actually, she would be the perfect pet if an owner was to have just one. He would do extremely well with someone who did not leave the house much at all. Having her has not changed his personality at all. He is very good natured and quite the gentleman dog for her.

If my dog was fine being an only dog I would have stuck to one. It is sort of funny, he is the one who is not one to be picked up much but cries if you leave. She loves to be held and cuddled but she is fine when alone.







Go figure! 

We purchased the Petsmart Banfield Puppy plan that includes the neutering and spaying, so I think if you get healthy puppies, after the large investment the first year, the cost is not so great afterwards. I think... experienced members, jump in if I am wrong.








Hope that helps.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Getting Little C changed Sir N's personality GREATLY. He has only recently started acting his usual loveable snuggable self. It's been a little over a YEAR since we got Little C. My only regret is that I didn't get her years sooner when Sir N was younger and more likely to adapt to a sibiling in the house. Almost seven years of being an only child made him really used to 100% attention at all times with no competition. I think that he is almost at the point where he would miss Little C if she were gone. (Like for a couple of days or more....he'd be thrilled to get rid of her for an hour or so every day)


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Sep 19 2005, 06:14 PM
> *I would probably only have one had it not been for Lucky crying when left alone.  When he got neutered, Mia spent the day by herself and she was fine.  Actually, she would be the perfect pet if an owner was to have just one.  He would do extremely well with someone who did not leave the house much at all.  Having her has not changed his personality at all.  He is very good natured and quite the gentleman dog for her.
> 
> If my dog was fine being an only dog I would have stuck to one.  It is sort of funny, he is the one who is not one to be picked up much but cries if you leave.  She loves to be held and cuddled but she is fine when alone.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
So it sounds like you're happy with your two. I think if I'm feeling overwhelmed with one, I'm sure to be with two but who knows down the road...


----------

